
Ask HN: How do you host your personal domain email accounts? - clappski
I&#x27;m looking at getting an email service provider account to associate my own personal domains email address with. Who offers the best service&#x2F;price? How much effort is it to host it myself?
======
mattkrea
Fastmail.com

They are reliable and I like to know that it'll just work™. I've been a
customer for over 3 years or so now.

~~~
Artemix
My old workplace uses that for their entire staff, and I use the personal
5€/month plan, with no complaint.

------
sadris
Epik.com seems to be the cheapest. Most providers are at least $10/mo but for
only one address I'm paying $3/mo at epik

------
rapnie
With ProtonMail you get 1 custom domain and 5 addresses for $5/mo.

------
feistypharit
Migadu. Pay by number of mails sent. Not by number of domains.

------
tumdum_
Zoho.com (it’s free).

